# cresote plant ideas???



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm looking for ideals on a creosote plant, I'm modeling the late '40's era. I have very limited space, not to sure if I even have enough space for one. May just go with a lumber yard instead. Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here are a number of pics showing parts of
creosote plants. Ypu might get some ideas from them.

https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

You would want several large tanks to hold
the material, a good amount of plumbing
also.

Obviously, you'll have many stacks of treated and untreated
ties or other lumber as seen in the pics.

Don


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks Don, My grandparents lived next to a creosote down in Houston. I used to spend hours in the backyard watching through the fence at the activity over there. It was really exciting when the trains would come in and drop & pickup cars. it was served by the Missouri Pacific. I'm trying to capture some of those memories on my layout.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I spent most of my childhood living on a construction site, creosote was used all over the place. As I grew up, I spent some time in the desert visiting, and had creosote tea, made from the leaves of the creosote bushes. Its probably why I like Retsina. All good memories. But a Creosote plant does sound like a great thing to model, besides you could really goop up a tank car and it would fit right in!


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Yea you can't really mess up weathering creosote, I don't guess. every time I smell creosote now I think of grandma's house. I remember when I was a kid taking a lot of pictures of the one on the corner of Crosstimbers and Hardy where my grandparents lived in Houston. With hopes of someday I'll build a model of it, never figured it'd be 35 years later. I'm going to find them and post them, maybe it'll help someone else who thinking of doing a creosote plant. I'll have them up by the weekend if I can find them. Their probably with the pictures I took of the paper mill in Lufkin TX. before it shut down, now it's being torn down.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Going to try to post some pictures of the creosote plant next to my grandparents house back in the early '80's. Their not great but I was only 15 when I took them. Maybe it 'll help someone else who wants to model something like this. Due to my space I'm going to have to size it down.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Here's the rest of the creosote pics.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ahhh, the smell of fresh creosote, still stuck in my nose.:smilie_daumenneg:

I used to pickup RR timbers at a creosote plant in Va back in the 70's.
All I remember is I hated to go in there as it was always hot and sticky! I guess they used steam in the creosote process? 
Everything you touched was black and gooey, and for some reason flies were all over the place!
All the workers were black and I don't mean by race, there might have been some black dudes working there along with white guys but I couldn't tell.
OK! (African Americans, or people of color!?) for the politically correct.

And as tight as I could chain those timbers down on the flatbed, they would always want slide off the back!
They were worse then hauling RR track!
I tossed a lot of work gloves hauling those!
It was always hot and your sweat used to burn your skin!

Go for it, scratch build from pictures.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is lots of interesting plumbing, tanks and other hardware
in that plant. Should be fun to model. 

Don


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

That's my plan, to build it from the pictures and memories. I might have to put it on an extension coming off of the main table. It'll work since I already have one track that goes to the edge. It's my interchange but if I add on a 2'x4' and put the creosote plant there with an interchange running next to it, might work. I already have the tanks and a few of the Walthers piping sets, the rest will be scratch. My dream layout will include the paper mill in Lufkin. I've taken several pictures of that as well years ago when it was in full operation.


----------

